# NDSU men's basketball: Phillips shifts gears, looks toward next season



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Saul Phillips, three days removed from his first NCAA tournament as a head coach, was preparing Monday afternoon to sandbag a friend’s house being threatened by Red River floodwaters in south Fargo. 
Back to reality for North Dakota State’s men’s basketball coach. 



read more


----------

